
Official Google Research Blog: Julia meets HTML 5 - atularora
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2011/01/julia-meets-html-5.html
======
xtacy
It would be interesting if the results from the clients are cached, as it
would speed up rendering for _everyone_. Something like MapRejuice.

But yes, figuring out whether the client output can be trusted is an
interesting problem in itself. :-)

~~~
treeface
I've actually gone down this path before, but I gave up when I asked this
question:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3644614/what-might-be-
the...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3644614/what-might-be-the-best-
method-of-storing-mandelbrot-values-in-a-database)

Client input cannot reasonably well be verified, of course, but perhaps more
importantly, once you get down to a certain zoom level, the advantages of
caching the information almost disappears as the number of possible X, Y, and
zoom levels starts increasing rapidly toward infinity.

The other problem is that JavaScript has issues with very precise floating
points and very high integers. Check out this Mandelbrot viewer that I made:

<http://janhartigan.com/creations/fractaljs>

(please be kind...my site is still under construction [where's my gif??])

It might take a little while to render, but if you keep zooming in (and upping
the iteration value in the input box), you'll find that eventually things just
start getting pixelated once JS reaches its maximum level of floating point
precision.

------
chaosmachine
I keep zooming in, but it's just more of the same...

------
jamesjyu
Where's street view? ;)

